
Amazon workers in Scotland sleeping in tents near warehouse to save money - KingOfMyRoom
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/amazon-workers-sleep-tents-dunfermline-fife-scotland-a7467657.html
======
KingOfMyRoom
Now that's a sad future we're heading off too.

